# New disease



## ffemt8978 (Sep 14, 2005)

A woman calls her boss one morning and tells him that she is staying home because she is not feeling well.

"what's the matter?" he asks.

"i have a case of anal glaucoma," she says in a weak voice.

"what the hell is anal glaucoma?"

"i can't see my *** coming in to work today!"


----------



## CaptainPanic (Sep 14, 2005)

LMAO! I'll have to try that sometime when I dont feel like going into work.....

-Capn


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 14, 2005)

My boss would suggest I see the company physcian before returning to work... I'd be afraid how they would diagnose that.  :blink: 


Exit Only! h34r:


----------



## HotNoldEMTchick (Sep 14, 2005)

It's also known as optical restraint disorder...

OR you could suffer from:

Rectal-Cerebrum Displacement Disorder - when you can't get your head out of your a$$...


----------



## CaptainPanic (Sep 14, 2005)

I usually refer to it as cranial rectitis


----------



## ShortHairedPunkette (Sep 16, 2005)

:lol:


----------

